# Verschenke Batman Spiele



## Lightbringer667 (14. November 2013)

Habe mir das WB Games Bundle bei Humble Bundle gekauft, habe aber die Batman Spiele bereits.
Somit verschenke ich:

_Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY_ [WEG]
_Batman: Arkham City GOTY [WEG]_
_Gotham City Imposters Professional Kit [WEG]
_
Bei Interesse PM an mich, dann bekommt ihr den Link.

Alle 3 Spiele müssen mit Steam aktiviert werden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Dezember 2013)

damit sind jetzt alle weg.


----------



## DerTaed (19. Dezember 2013)

Warum lese ich so was immer zu spät?! XD


----------

